# IRON MAN movie trailer!!!



## 220BX

Gametrailers.com - IRON MAN trailer by vman5

looks good. i hope they don't butcher it!!!


----------



## TomAwesome

It actually does look like it might be pretty decent.


----------



## Universalis

Wowwwww that seems to be interesting  never been that much into Iron Man but that movie could be a nice couple of hours of good entertainment.


----------



## Desecrated

(Credited cast)

Robert Downey Jr.	... Tony Stark/Iron Man

Terrence Howard	... Jim Rhodes

Gwyneth Paltrow	... Virginia 'Pepper' Potts

Jeff Bridges	... Obadiah Stane/Iron Monger

This movie is going to suck.


----------



## Pauly

Will watch it, bound to be better than what Marvel are doing with the character in the comics.


----------



## the.godfather

Holy shit does this look like it will be good! It does help that Iron Man would be in my top 3 comic book characters list though. But this looks awesome, definitely going to check this one out when it's released.


----------



## sakeido

BAD ASS


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate

sakeido said:


> BAD ASS


----------



## ohio_eric

If it was going to be based on the Ultimate Iron Man, I'd buy my tickets now. For those who don't know, Ultimate Iron Man is a guy who's richer than Bill Gates, gets more women than Brad Pitt and Justin Timberlake combined and could drink Drew under the table. It would be beyond supreme.


----------



## Vegetta

Rumors are out about a possible warmachine spin off

that will be great


Oh and this movie looks really good


----------



## Ancestor

Hear the audience going nuts? That's cool, man. I think Downey will be great in this role.


----------

